# Κάποιος να ξηλώσει την "αποξήλωση" διότι έχει εγκατασταθεί για τα καλά



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2008)

Με σχεδόν 6.000 ευρήματα στο google μέχρι τώρα (και το κυριότερο, και σε αρκετούς επίσημους ιστοτόπους), αλλά και με το να ακούγεται συχνότατα στον προφορικό λόγο, η λέξη "*αποξήλωση*" ως (ψευδο)λόγιο ισοδύναμο του "ξηλώματος" φαίνεται να έχει εδραιωθεί για τα καλά.

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, υπήρχε όντως ανέκαθεν τέτοια λέξη (δεν τη βρίσκω στα λεξικά μου), ή απλώς προέκυψε ως προϊόν μιας αποστροφής μας να πούμε "ξήλωμα" (ή απεγκατάσταση ή αποσύνδεση ή αφήλωση ή αποσυναρμολόγηση κλπ);

Διότι, εάν η "αποξήλωση" μας προέκυψε απλώς και μόνον επειδή δεν μας πάει να πούμε "ξήλωμα" (ή κάποιον άλλον όρο από αυτούς που μόλις προανέφερα - που 'ναι κατάλληλοι για λόγια, ακαδημαϊκή ή τεχνική χρήση), και δεδομένου ότι ούτε ρήμα "αποξηλώνω" βρήκα (παρόλο που δεν θα εκπλαγώ εάν αρχίσω να το συναντώ πλέον), τότε ίσως να βγούμε να πούμε ότι είναι λάθος (_εάν_, φυσικά, είναι όντως λάθος).

Συναφώς αναφέρω ότι στο στρατό οι φαντάροι διατάσσονταν να εκτελέσουν "αποψίλωση" (δηλαδή να καθαρίσουν μια περιοχή από ξερή ή χαμηλή βλάστηση και πεσμένα κλαδιά κ.τ.ό), αλλά εκείνοι προτιμούσαν να αποκαλούν την εν λόγω αποστολή "αποξήλωση", προφανώς παρετυμολογώντας την προς τα ξύλα που μάζευαν απ' το έδαφος και από τα οποία καθάριζαν την περιοχή (και χωρίς να προσέχουν ότι τότε θα ΄πρεπε να πρόκειται για "*αποξύλωση").


----------



## Elsa (Apr 14, 2008)

Ζαζού, με εξέπληξες! Ποτέ δεν είχα σκεφτεί οτι μπορεί να είναι φτιαχτή η λέξη, στο δικό μου χώρο την χρησιμοποιούμε ευρύτατα: "καθαιρέσεις και αποξηλώσεις" είναι μια τυπική έκφραση και σε επίσημα κείμενα και κανονισμούς περί κατασκευών.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2008)

Έλσα μου, ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω τι τελικά συμβαίνει με την "αποξήλωση" - γι' αυτό και έθεσα εδώ το ερώτημα ώστε να με διαφωτίσουν οι επαΐοντες. :) Ίσως (κι ας μην το βρίσκω εγώ κάπου) το "αποξηλώνω" να αποτελεί επιτατική μορφή του "ξηλώνω" (της μορφής τελειώνω -> αποτελειώνω), που να δηλώνει ότι "ξηλώνω πλήρως/εντελώς".


----------



## Elsa (Apr 14, 2008)

Έχει κάποια λογική αυτό που λες, συνήθως το λέμε για κάτι που αποσυναρμολογείς εντελώς και απομακρύνεις από το έργο.


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2008)

Aγαπητέ, με παραξενεύεις όταν λες ότι δεν τη βρίσκεις την αποξήλωση στα λεξικά σου.
Την έχει ο Μπαμπινιώτης, τουλάχιστο στη 2η έκδοση, ως απόδοση του dismantling.

Ο Μπ. έχει και "αποξύλωση" αλλά όχι τη φανταρίστικη παρετυμολογία αλλά όρο της
φυτολογίας ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2008)

Εγώ δυστυχώς δουλεύω με την Επανεκτύπωση της Α' Έκδοσης του ΛΝΕΓ, από την οποία λείπουν και οι δύο λέξεις (αποξήλωση, αποξύλωση).


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2008)

Είναι μέρος της σχιζοφρένειας της γλώσσας μας. Δεδομένου ότι το _ξηλώνω_ βγαίνει από το _εξηλώνω_ (ξεκαρφώνω, εξ + ήλος), θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν λόγιο _εξήλωση_ ή _απεξήλωση_. Η _αποξήλωση_ είναι κάτι σαν την _παραξήγηση_ — σαν ρεμπέτης με φράκο. Το παραξηλώσανε!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2008)

Να επισημάνω ότι την "άλλη" αποξύλωση (=lignification) την έχω στα λεξικά μου.

Όσον αφορά δε το dismantling (το οποίο αναφέρει το ΛΝΕΓ ως πηγή έμπνευσης για την "αποξήλωση"), εγώ γνωρίζω άλλους δέκα όρους που το αποδίδουν. Γι' αυτό και παραξενεύομαι που υπήρξε η ανάγκη για αυτήν τη λόγια κατασκευή τόσο πρόσφατα (γνωρίζει κανείς πότε πρωτοεμφανίζεται; ) - και μάλιστα νοθογενή, όπως σχολίασε κι ο nickel.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 15, 2008)

Εμένα η λέξη μου φαίνεται σαν κατασκεύασμα μηχανικού, μια από τις δεκάδες ξύλινες (ή μήπως μπετόν-αρμέ; ) λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε στις τεχνικές εκθέσεις οι οποίες συχνά ανακατεύονται, όχι πολύ επιτυχώς, με λέξεις της πιάτσας και του γιαπιού...

Θυμάμαι μια αστεία περίπτωση όπου έγραφε συνάδελφος _"θα γίνει ρίψη μπαζών"_ και η δακτυλογράφος το εξέλαβε _"θα γίνει ρίψη μπαλών"_! 

Απορία: μπάζων ή μπαζών;_ (ή για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν; )_ ;)
Στο google έρχονται περίπου ισοπαλία, αλλά κι έτσι κι αλλιώς ηχεί άσκημα...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Απορία: μπάζων ή μπαζών;_ (ή για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν; )_ ;)
> Στο google έρχονται περίπου ισοπαλία, αλλά κι έτσι κι αλλιώς ηχεί άσκημα...


Τα μπάζα -> των μπάζων
Η μπάζα -> οι μπάζες -> των μπαζών (αν και το ΛΚΝ διατείνεται ότι δεν υφίσταται γενική πληθυντικού)

Καλή παρήχηση με το εκκλησιαστικό "και πάντων και πασών" κάνει το "και μπάζων και μπαζών", για να δηλώσει τις κολοσσιαίες μπάζες που κάνουν οι τεχνικές εταιρείες στα μεγάλα φαγοπότια έργα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Απορία: μπάζων ή μπαζών;_ (ή για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν; )_ ;)
> Στο google έρχονται περίπου ισοπαλία, αλλά κι έτσι κι αλλιώς ηχεί άσκημα...



Μπ*ά*ζων. Το μπαζών δεν στηρίζεται πουθενά. Άλλος ένας ρεμπέτης με φράκο, που λέει ο nickel.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τα μπάζα -> των μπάζων
> Η μπάζα -> οι μπάζες -> των μπαζών (αν και το ΛΚΝ διατείνεται ότι δεν υφίσταται γενική πληθυντικού)



Υπάρχει βέβαια και αυτό το μπάζο που κλίνεται κανονικά και παντού.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τα μπάζα -> των μπάζων
> Η μπάζα -> οι μπάζες -> των μπαζών (αν και το ΛΚΝ διατείνεται ότι δεν υφίσταται γενική πληθυντικού)
> 
> Καλή παρήχηση με το εκκλησιαστικό "και πάντων και πασών" κάνει το "και μπάζων και μπαζών", για να δηλώσει τις κολοσσιαίες μπάζες που κάνουν οι τεχνικές εταιρείες στα μεγάλα φαγοπότια έργα.


 
Ανάστασιν νήματος θεασάμενος, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα μικρό update, αν μου επιτρέπει ο Ζαζ:
Καλή _συμβίωση_ με το εκκλησιαστικό "και πάντων και πασών" κάνει το "και μπάζων και μπαζών", για να δηλώσει τις κολοσσιαίες μπάζες που κάνουν _πολλοί_ _(παρα)εκκλησιαστικοί_ στα μεγάλα φαγοπότια έργα.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Με σχεδόν 6.000 ευρήματα στο google μέχρι τώρα (και το κυριότερο, και σε αρκετούς επίσημους ιστοτόπους), αλλά και με το να ακούγεται συχνότατα στον προφορικό λόγο, η λέξη "*αποξήλωση*" ως (ψευδο)λόγιο ισοδύναμο του "ξηλώματος" φαίνεται να έχει εδραιωθεί για τα καλά.


Πάνω από 80.000 τα ευρήματα σήμερα. Έπεσα πάλι πάνω της ψάχνοντας κάτι στη ΔΕΗ: http://www.dei.gr/default.aspx?id=31027&nt=18&langid=1


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Συναφώς αναφέρω ότι στο στρατό οι φαντάροι διατάσσονταν να εκτελέσουν "αποψίλωση" (δηλαδή να καθαρίσουν μια περιοχή από ξερή ή χαμηλή βλάστηση και πεσμένα κλαδιά κ.τ.ό), αλλά εκείνοι προτιμούσαν να αποκαλούν την εν λόγω αποστολή "αποξήλωση", προφανώς παρετυμολογώντας την προς τα ξύλα που μάζευαν απ' το έδαφος και από τα οποία καθάριζαν την περιοχή (και χωρίς να προσέχουν ότι τότε θα ΄πρεπε να πρόκειται για "*αποξύλωση").



Με αφορμή την "αποψίλωση" θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι ενώ στον στρατό ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται με τη σωστή του έννοια, δηλαδή τον καθαρισμό από τα μικρά (ψιλά) φυτά, στο σχολικό βιβλίο τής Γ' Λυκείου Γ.Π. αναφέρεται στην καταστροφή τού περιβάλλοντος λόγω "αποψίλωσης" των δασών (από πυρκαγιές και αυθαίρετες υλοτομήσεις). Σαφώς δηλαδή αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι κάθε άλλο παρά "ψιλά" φυτά απομακρύνονται από τα οικοσυστήματα.

Ο όρος "αποξύλωση", με τη βοτανική έννοια είναι μάλλον αδόκιμος. Για την υποδήλωση της μεταβολής ενός ποώδους βλαστού σε ξυλώδη χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη λιγνιτοποίηση (lignification), μια διαδικασία κατά την οποία εναποτίθεται λιγνίνη (<lignum=ξύλο) στoν βλαστό.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Με αφορμή την "αποψίλωση" θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι ενώ στον στρατό ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται με τη σωστή του έννοια, δηλαδή τον καθαρισμό από τα μικρά (ψιλά) φυτά, στο σχολικό βιβλίο τής Γ' Λυκείου Γ.Π. αναφέρεται στην καταστροφή τού περιβάλλοντος λόγω "αποψίλωσης" των δασών (από πυρκαγιές και αυθαίρετες υλοτομήσεις). Σαφώς δηλαδή αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι κάθε άλλο παρά "ψιλά" φυτά απομακρύνονται από τα οικοσυστήματα.


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει "σωστή" και "λάθος" σημασία (άλλωστε η λέξη στα ελληνιστικά χρόνια σήμαινε το κλάδεμα των αμπελιών)· απλώς έχει εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες (βλ. Πρωίας, Γεωργακά κ.ά.) επεκταθεί σημασιακά: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%88%CE%AF%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CE%B7&dq=


----------

